# triton tra001 table mounted dust collection box size



## 62vetteefp (Mar 23, 2013)

Jut got the Triton tra001 and building the table. (upgraded from old bosch 1016evs)

What are the recommended (from your experience) inside dimensions of the box that is put around the router? height, width, depth?

I am planning on using a separate paddle switch. I am a little confused about what I have read here. Can I leave the router switch in on position and use the paddle switch?

Also I did read here that I need to lock down the router, however in the instructions it says "lock the plunge lock lever, particularly for heavy cuts". Do any of you not lock down the router for final clean up passes? Just wondering what I can get away with.

thanks, Chris


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Chris. Welcome to the forum.





62vetteefp said:


> Jut got the Triton tra001 and building the table. (upgraded from old bosch 1016evs)
> 
> What are the recommended (from your experience) inside dimensions of the box that is put around the router? height, width, depth?
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

Chris,
I had a Triton 2-1/4 HP router in my table until recently. Just upgraded to a PC 7518 with a Jessem Mast-R-Lift. The Triton router is great in the table. I built my table with a dust collection box with an exterior paddle switch. You do not need to turn the router switch off; just operate it with the paddle switch. You do need to turn off the switch on the router when you raise it for above the table bit changes. The safety slide cover on the switch needs to be closed in order to raise the router and engage the collet lock. Just reach under and release the plunge lock lever, turn off the switch and use the winder handle to raise the bit/collet above the table opening. The collet lock engages and you use one wrench to loosen the collet. I liked the collet lock and one wrench operation. Once you've changed the bit, lower it to cutting height, lock the plunge lever and turn the switch back on.
I am not in my shop, so I don't know how large I made the dust collection box for my router. If I remember, I'll get the dimensions and post them. I made the box fairly generous in size, for ease of access.
As for locking the plunge height, I recommend locking it for ALL cuts when used in the table. When I first got it, read the instructions and made some cuts without it locked down. There was some movement of the height. I think that because it's upside down and you're not using the depth stop turret as with handheld routing, the vibration when cutting causes some movement. It's not a big deal to lock it down; reach under after setting the depth and lock the lever. 
It's a great router and I liked everything about it. Very good design for table mounted routing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, you will need 15" below your table bottom for clearance with the TRA001. This is the same as using a Triton router table. The dust shroud should capture most of the dust below the table provided you hook a hose up to it. I checked and the Bosch VAC005 hose will screw into the dust port. While the screws are smaller you can bolt the TRA001 to any plate accessory designed for the PC 7518. You can see the test fit in photo #1; this is the old oversized aluminum mounting plate from Rockler. I did not drill the handle hole since this plate is just being tested for fit. Photo #2 shows the cover removed to take the spring out. Once the screw is out a slight twist in either direction releases the cap.


----------



## 62vetteefp (Mar 23, 2013)

Mike, thanks for the invite but too much going on with the kids. 

I am using the Woodpecker cast aluminum plate.

I will run a 4" hose to the box and not run a specific hose to router. Also since my fence has no dust collection I will put a 2 1/2" hole behind the fence into the lower box to pull away upper dust. A small box will run from the center of the fence over the top opening.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Try this Pivot Door Downdraft plan from INCRA.

Just make sure the critical dimension given by Mike is incorporated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, the dust collection shroud is designed to capture virtually all the dust. It also deflects dust away from the routers intake. I feel not using it is a mistake. Let me know how it works out please? We will be testing the dust collection this week and I will share photos of the results.


----------



## 62vetteefp (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks for the box plans. Never thought of a rotating door but it does get it down out of the way when open.

Mike, I will try with the 4" box first. In looking at the dust shroud it should be just as effective but the dust will stream all around the router into the box instead of thru the hose opening. This may be an issue and I will watch for it.


----------

